
Killer robots: pressure builds for ban as governments meet - jonbaer
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/apr/09/killer-robots-pressure-builds-for-ban-as-governments-meet
======
SlowBro
I don't understand why "dumb" remote control bots are not used more often in
battle. Some guy in a bunker pilots a tank or airplane into battle. He's safe
and is able to stay out of harm's way. Remote control is very low-tech and
reliable. And it removes the question of whether an AI should be allowed to
make the decision to kill.

Someone help me?

